# Mysterious London - C&C, if you please



## Heitz (Aug 18, 2012)

Any tips to improve the B/W conversion?


----------



## zombiemann (Aug 19, 2012)

It's a nice shot, has a nice creepy feel to it.  The composition is just a little off kilter to me.  Hopefully I'm not stepping on toes here, but I think it would look a little better if the roofline of the building at the far end of the shot were more horizontal like :


----------



## Heitz (Aug 19, 2012)

Yea I think I agree.  The phone booth was actually tilted I guess. Thanks.


----------



## timor (Aug 19, 2012)

You capture the feel of a mystery quite nicely. Like it.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 19, 2012)

Good one! I can feel the mysteriousness in the londoner air ...


----------



## Nette (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice shoot!


----------



## gsgary (Aug 19, 2012)

Why not try some B+W film that will improve them, I like the shot very British with the phone box


----------

